# warning in vari ebuild

## polslinux

```
 * Deprecation Warning: python_version() is deprecated and will be banned on 2010-07-01.

 * Use PYTHON() instead of python variable. Use python_get_*() instead of PYVER* variables.

 * The ebuild needs to be fixed. Please report a bug, if it has not been already reported.

```

oggi stavo facendo il mio consueto emerge -uDavN world...ho visto alcuni pacchetti di gnome 2.28 e li ho "emersi"...solo che alcuni (non ricordo quali) mi davano quel warning...non è niente che interessa a me ma ai dev...volevo solo capire se i dev sono a conoscenza di sta cosa..

----------

## darkmanPPT

credo di si

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-dev@lists.gentoo.org/msg37743.html

----------

